# Mantis House



## mantis4me (Mar 2, 2005)

The home I'm going to use for my mantis (s. lineola) is a used cage that used to house 2 hermit crabs. Its about 12-14" long, 8" tall, 5" wide ... Too big for this mantis?

Also, what do you all put in your habitats? I'm the kind of person that will build an elaborate habitat -- I want it perfect for my new friend! Dirt in the bottom? Will my mantis need lots of robust sticks to crawl/perch on?

Any adivce is appreciated!!


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi there, S. Lineola does not need fancy cage, what you have is pretty good now. You can certainly add twigs and fake leaves in there. That's what I used right now, have fun with your new pet


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2005)

I use sphagnum moss in the bottom of the enclosures for my mantids. I get it at Lowes. Home depot sells it as well. It comes dry and you soak it in water. I put about a half inch of it in the bottom of the tank. Keep it moist by misting every day or every other day. This keeps the humidity up to allow for proper molting. I also use sticks from outside and fake plants. A few of my enclosures have real plants which are just small, indoor potted plants. Make sure your mantis has room vertically to molt. No need to fill it up with sticks or plants. I don't use any of the moss for my S. Viridis' which are basically the same as the Lineola. Just mist them one a day lightly on the inside of the glass.


----------

